# 01377008020 Abzocke



## echo (21 März 2009)

Hallo,

Bin heute Morgen (21.3.09) um 04:06 uhr angerufen worden. Nr in der Abwesenheitsliste war +491377008020. Habe natürlich nicht zurückgerufen.
Tolle Tipps auf computerbetrug.de übrigens. Gratulation!
Über BNA fand ich bereits heraus, dass die 0137700 an SNT Multiconnect vergeben ist.
BNA hat per Formular bereits Nachricht erhalten. Habe auch den Standardtext aus der 0137 er Abzocke für eine Strafanzeige genommen. Werde das nächste Woche bei der Polizei einwerfen. Wer weiß, wen es noch traf...
Gab es denn noch mehr von euch, die diesen Anruf erhielten?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*

ich hab auch einen bekommen, ebenfalls um 04:06
habe natürlich auch nicht zurück gerufen...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*

ich wurde vor 1h von der gleichen nummer angerufen und ja es gibt noch viel mehr, die betroffen sind! Viele davon sind O2, E-Plus, Blau.de, Blauworld.de user. 
Zum glück hab ich nicht zurückgerufen, da  mir die nummer sehr verdächtig vorkam...

Ich denke die Masche funktioniert so, dass man kurz angeklingelt wird. Daraufhin soll man zurückrufen und für NIX Geld bezahlen.

So wie ich gehört habe, liegen die kosten bei 50 cent bis 1 euro...

ABZOCKE mit großem STIL!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*

Strafantrag/Strafanzeige stellen
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...argumentationshilfen-fuer-staatsanwaelte.html

noch mehr Betrugsopfer:
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01377008020



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ABZOCKE mit großem STIL!!!


*im* großen, nicht *mit* großem


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*

Hallo,
ich bin um 3.59 Uhr angerufen worden. Es klingelte nur kurz - dann war der Anruf in der Abwesenheitsliste meines Handys. Was hat das zu bedeuten? Woher kommen diese Leute an die Handy-Nummern?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*

Hallo ihr lieben, 
Ich habe von ein paartagen eine email erhalten,zur teilnahme an Gewinnspielen, meine daten 
haben sie von einer webseite, dort im kleingeschrieben, ihre daten werden zu werbezweken weiter vermaktet,tage später kamm eine email mit dem Text: nehmen sie am Gewienspeil Teil,dazu werden sie ihn den nächsten tagen einen Anruf erhalten, bei Rückruf werden sie in unserem System gespeichert, der Anruf kostet aus dem deutschenfestnetzt 1,-€ Mobilfunkpreise können abweihen.

Was Sagt ihr dazu


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich wurde vor 1h von der gleichen nummer angerufen und ja es gibt noch viel mehr, die betroffen sind! Viele davon sind O2, E-Plus, Blau.de, Blauworld.de user.
> Zum glück hab ich nicht zurückgerufen, da  mir die nummer sehr verdächtig vorkam...
> 
> Ich denke die Masche funktioniert so, dass man kurz angeklingelt wird. Daraufhin soll man zurückrufen und für NIX Geld bezahlen.
> ...



Hallo ,
die haben zwar bei mir nicht angerufen, und die O2 hotline hat mir bestättigt das keine mega beschwerden reinkammen, werde jetzt eine mega email an die Bundesnetzagentur schreiben das ich hunderte von betroffen kenne..mahl schauen was dann passiert.


----------



## echo (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin um 3.59 Uhr angerufen worden. Es klingelte nur kurz - dann war der Anruf in der Abwesenheitsliste meines Handys. Was hat das zu bedeuten? Woher kommen diese Leute an die Handy-Nummern?


 
laut computerbetrug.de unter 0137-Abzocke alles programmierbar. da wird mit der 0176 Vorwahl von 0 bis 9 im Anschluss in kürzester Zeit alles durchgewählt. denke computergesteuert innerhalb kürzester zeit. vorbei die zeiten, wo ein mensch an der wählscheibe hängt. deine nummer - das ist nur zufall. morgen sind dann die 0177 von ... bis... dran.
ganz einfach...


----------



## echo (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> die haben zwar bei mir nicht angerufen, und die O2 hotline hat mir bestättigt das keine mega beschwerden reinkammen, werde jetzt eine mega email an die Bundesnetzagentur schreiben das ich hunderte von betroffen kenne..mahl schauen was dann passiert.


 

sehr gut. das muss bei denen hageln. die BNa hat ein dokument "Mitteilung über Rufnummernspam" . das habe ich bereits ausgedruckt und ausgefüllt. dort sind auch wichtige angaben nicht zu vergessen! Zeit, datum und nummer etc. sowie eure daten. den BNA könnte auch eine sammelklage erwirken. 
weiter so!


----------



## echo (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*

hat einer von euch zurück gerufen unter dieser nummer?
wenn ja, was war die bandansage?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*



echo schrieb:


> BNA könnte auch eine sammelklage erwirken.
> weiter so!


Nein! Was die Bundesnetzagentur tun *kann* und was sie tun *soll* oder tun *muß* (bzw. _müsste)_, das ist im TKG geregelt (ist der Bundesnetzagentur aber auch manchmal egal, was da steht)

TKG  67. Befugnisse der Bundesnetzagentur



> Insbesondere *kann* die Bundesnetzagentur bei Nichterfüllung von gesetzlichen oder behördlich auferlegten Verpflichtungen die rechtswidrig genutzte Nummer entziehen. 7[5] Sie *soll *ferner im Falle der gesicherten Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Nutzung einer Rufnummer gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist, die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen. 8[6] Die Bundesnetzagentur *kann* den Rechnungsersteller bei gesicherter Kenntnis einer rechtswidrigen Nutzung auffordern, für diese Nummer keine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen


Da diese Formulierungen weicher als Gummi sind, spreche ich gerne von der "Wattestäbchenarmee" :wall:



> (4) Die Bundesnetzagentur *teilt* [_ohne wenn und aber, Anm. aka-aka]_Tatsachen, die den Verdacht einer Straftat oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Verwaltungsbehörde mit.


Hier hat die Bundesnetzagentur nach dem Gesetzestext keinen Spielraum, nützt ihn aber trotzdem. Traurig, aber wahr. Skandalös, aber: interessiert keinen, schon gar nicht die überwachende Behörde - das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium. Wem nützt dieses laxe Gesetze in Kombination mit laxer Durchführung? Frage Deinen Bundestagsabgeordneten!
abgeordnetenwatch.de: Politik und Wahlkampf im Internet


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> Ich habe von ein paartagen eine email erhalten,zur teilnahme an Gewinnspielen, meine daten
> haben sie von einer webseite, dort im kleingeschrieben, ihre daten werden zu werbezweken weiter vermaktet,tage später kamm eine email mit dem Text: nehmen sie am Gewienspeil Teil,dazu werden sie ihn den nächsten tagen einen Anruf erhalten, bei Rückruf werden sie in unserem System gespeichert, der Anruf kostet aus dem deutschenfestnetzt 1,-€ Mobilfunkpreise können abweihen.
> 
> Was Sagt ihr dazu


das würde ich gerne mal sehen, bitte hier anmelden oder den Mailheader anonymisiert hier posten

info
EMailHeader - Antispam Wiki

bitte wenigstens den exakten Text der Mail und enthaltene Angaben posten


----------



## echo (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nein! Was die Bundesnetzagentur tun *kann* und was sie tun *soll* oder tun *muß* (bzw. _müsste)_, das ist im TKG geregelt (ist der Bundesnetzagentur aber auch manchmal egal, was da steht)
> 
> TKG 67. Befugnisse der Bundesnetzagentur
> 
> ...


 
na klar - der gummiparagraf... und wenn die BNA dem inhaber die recht entzieht, gibt es eine neue briefkastenfirma oder eine andere nummer... das ding läuft weiter, solang nicht der gesetzestext geändert wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*



echo schrieb:


> das ding läuft weiter, solang nicht der gesetzestext geändert wird.


und es geht noch absurder: Der Gesetzestext in Bezug auf 0137 *sollte* ja geändert werden. Die Branchenlobby argumentierte aber erfolgreich dagegen und meinte, es brauche keine strengere Regulierung, da man z.B. bei 0137-Rückruftricks bereits mit Hilfe des Strafgesetzbuches gegen die Betrüger vorgehen könne - aber genau das ist faktisch nur dann passiert, wenn diese Betrüger so dumm waren, ihre Masche direkt in einem Ermittlerbüro zu probieren :stumm:
Andere Staatsanwälte (in München beispielsweise) haben sich noch über die Strafbarkeit der Tat Gedanken gemacht, als die Hintermännern mit ihren Gewinnen schon bei der großen Branchensause auf Mallorca gefeiert haben - im Kreise ihrer Partner von den deutschen Telcos... 

_Eigentlich_ hätte die Bundesnetzagentur laut Gesetz _jeden_ Fall von 0137-Betrug direkt an die Staatsanwaltschaft melden _müssen  _(zumindest lese ich in §67.4 TKG nichts von einer Einschränkung oder von der Möglichkeit der Bundesnetzagentur, darüber erst einmal in der eigenen Rechtsabteilung zu beraten).

Wenn es nicht ernsthaftere Probleme in diesem Lande gäbe, hätte ich da längst wütende Proteste formuliert - andererseits sieht es in diesem Bereich halt so aus, wie es in der deutschen Politik aussieht - da wird's einem dann schon anders. Haben wir eine Demokratie oder eine lobbyhörige Pseudodemokratie weltfremder Berufspolitiker, die gar nicht mehr an das Wohl des Volkes denken könnten, selbst wenn sie wollten, weil sie davon keinen blassen Schimmer haben?

Wort zum Sonntag Ende


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*



echo schrieb:


> sehr gut. das muss bei denen hageln. die BNa hat ein dokument "Mitteilung über Rufnummernspam" . das habe ich bereits ausgedruckt und ausgefüllt. dort sind auch wichtige angaben nicht zu vergessen! Zeit, datum und nummer etc. sowie eure daten. den BNA könnte auch eine sammelklage erwirken.
> weiter so!



Kann uns was Pasieren, wenn wir bewust Beschwerden Schreiben obwohl wir keine Anrufe erhalten haben,wir haben bis jetzt einige emails verfasst und einträge in foren gemacht,
Bitte um Info


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann uns was Pasieren, wenn wir bewust Beschwerden Schreiben obwohl wir keine Anrufe erhalten haben


Lügen darf man nie im Leben 
Aber man kann der Bundesnetzagentur ja mitteilen, dass man Kenntnis hat von solchen Anrufen, z.B. mit einem Link hierher.
oder mit einem Link zu whocallsme.com
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01377008020

Eigentlich wäre das der Job der tatsächlich Betroffenen - aus eigener Erfahrung muß ich aber leider sagen, dass die tatsächlich Betroffenen, selbst wenn sie hier landen (das dürften die wenigsten sein) nicht aktiv werden... Wir hatten hier Fälle, wo man von Betroffenen in fünfstelliger Zahl ausgehen konnte, von denen nicht einmal 5 Strafanzeige gestellt hatten - mit der Folge, dass ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt werden musste. Keine Geschädigten, ergo kein öffentliches Interesse, ergo Ende der Ermittlung. Das ist dann eben nicht nur die Schuld der Behörden.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*

Hallo 

gehen wir mahl davon aus das jemand vom Handy seiner Eltern so eine Nummer anruft,da sie in einer Werbung vorkamm. dann bekommt mann schlechtes Gewissen, und Prangert dann die nummer im Forum an, und findet Freunde die einem die Einträge bestätiegen, ist das Strafbahr?

Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr Weiter ob mann da was verbrochen hat.

Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*

@Mods: Kann man das abtrennen? Wir rasen hier ins off topic...


Unregistriert schrieb:


> gehen wir mal [von mir von *mahl* [sic!] korrigiert] davon aus dass jemand vom Handy seiner Eltern so eine Nummer anruft, da sie in einer Werbung vorkam


wenn eine 0137 irreführend beworben wurde, ist das allein schon Grund für eine Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur. Ich verstehe den Sinn der Frage nicht. Ich vermute mal, Du meinst in etwa so etwas:
Person A liest eine 0137-Nummer, sagen wir mal in einer Telefonsex- oder Flirtkontaktwerbung und ruft da an mit dem Handy der Eltern EA.

A bekommt dann ein schlechtes Gewissen und schreibt hier ins Forum, dass es einen Pinganruf gab. Er engagiert Freunde, die die erfundene Meldung bestätigen.

Eine solche Konstellation ist prinzipiell denkbar, aber wer würde das tun und einen solchen Aufstand machen wegen eines Anrufs bei einer 0137?

Aber ok, nehmen wir an, jemand macht das und irgendwie landet die Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur. Strafbar? Hmm. Wenn man meiner Argumentation folgt, nach der ein Pinganruf Betrug ist, dann täuscht jemand, der so etwas tut, eine Straftat vor. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies strafbar ist, ja. 


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr Weiter ob *mann*[sic!] da was verbrochen hat.


Mal angenommen, jemand würde dies tun und würde sich dann im Nachhinein Gedanken machen und würde dann seine Gedanken und Zweifel in einem Forum posten, dann könnte diesem jemand zum Beispiel die Idee kommen, sich in diesem Forum anzumelden und über private nachricht Kontakt zu jemandem zu suchen, der ihm diese Frage beantworten könnte. Nur theoretisch gesprochen, versteht sich


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*

Was die 01377008020 angeht: Bei Anruf heisst es, der Anruf werde gewertet (für was auch immer). Dann folgt der Preishinweis (was ein Preishinweis nach dem Anruf bringen soll, müsste man mal unsere hirnlosen Politiker fragen) 
Und: Es kommt dann die Aufforderung, nach dem Signalton Name und Anschrift zu hinterlassen. Diesen Signalton gibt es aber nicht (Der Ton auf der Aufnahme ist das Belegtzeichen)

PS:
Die Diskussion um gefakete Beschwerden wird auch hier geführt
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01377008020/3

Ein gewisser Thim schreibt dort


> Hy wie viele müssen sich den melden, damit wir erfolg haben, kann *mann*[sic!] nicht einfach bei der Bundesnetzagentur mehre emails senden..so das es nach vielen ausschaut....


Das ist völliger Unfug!!!



> Hallo Holly,
> wisso können wir den auch nicht zurückschlagen???was passiert wenn sich nur ein paar leute melden??
> Grüße
> ...
> ...


Das ist hirnloses Gestammel.



> Hallo Thim, bitte sei so gut und mülle dieses Thema nicht zu!
> Deine Infos sind ehrlich gesagt nutzlos.
> Schreibe Ergebnisse die weiterhelfen, oder lass es einfach bleiben!


So ist es - dort wie hier. Solltest Du identisch mit diesem Thim sein, fühle Dich bitte virtuell geohrfeigt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/274100-post7.html = Thim
So etwas könnte man über eine IP-Abfrage übrigens belegen - das gibt gleich noch eine virtuelle Ohrfeige


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*

Das ist schon richtig bei einem Anruf, aber wenn mann doch 40-50 mahl anruft sind das Kosten, die auf der Rechnung stehen werden, und könnte der teufel los sein,
aber ich gllaube das es nicht möglich ist festzustellen, ob Ping oder nicht, wenn die ltern die Rechnung erhalten dürften doch die 0137 nicht drauf sein da doch die Bundesnetztagentur diese gesperrt hat oder,


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*

Stell Dir doch nur mal vor, die Bundesnetzagentur muß morgen Dutzender sinnloser Meldungen bearbeiten und hat daher keine Zeit, andere sinnvolle Beschwerden zu bearbeiten. Wie dumm ist das denn???

In der Sache an sich habe ich mir jetzt mal diesen Thread durchgelesen und die 4 Seiten bei whocallsme - und trotz meines Testanrufs bin ich mir mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob das hier eine echte Meldung ist oder nicht. Klasse Leistung von Thim, echt... :wall:


----------



## echo (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was die 01377008020 angeht: Bei Anruf heisst es, der Anruf werde gewertet (für was auch immer). Dann folgt der Preishinweis (was ein Preishinweis nach dem Anruf bringen soll, müsste man mal unsere hirnlosen Politiker fragen)
> Und: Es kommt dann die Aufforderung, nach dem Signalton Name und Anschrift zu hinterlassen. Diesen Signalton gibt es aber nicht (Der Ton auf der Aufnahme ist das Belegtzeichen)


 
danke für die Info, die brauche ich noch für meine Anzeige.
die geht morgen auf reise.

gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig bei einem Anruf, aber wenn mann doch 40-50 mahl anruft sind das Kosten, die auf der Rechnung stehen werden, und könnte der teufel los sein,
> aber ich gllaube das es nicht möglich ist festzustellen, ob Ping oder nicht, wenn die ltern die Rechnung erhalten dürften doch die 0137 nicht drauf sein da doch die Bundesnetztagentur diese gesperrt hat oder,


Oh Gott! Jetzt hör doch mit diesem Dummfug auf! Hast Du diese Nummer so oft angerufen? Ja oder nein? Wo wurde sie denn beworben? Ich glaub, ich muß jetzt erst einmal an die frische Luft und an die Sonne, sonst platze ich...

Wer diese Nummer 50 mal anruft, muß die Konsequenzen tragen - der Preis wird doch angesagt. Spätestens beim zweiten Anruf ist es auch kein Betrug mehr, wenn es ein Pinganruf war - da dann keine Täuschung mehr vorliegt.

Wenn die Nummer gesperrt wird, taucht das trotzdem auf der Rechnung auf. Nur bei einem Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot wird entweder gar nicht erst abgebucht oder der Rechnungsempfänger kann versuchen, das Geld wieder zu kriegen (Mein Anbieter erstattet so etwas von sich aus, das ist aber die Ausnahme).

Ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot kann es auch geben, wenn die Nummer nicht ordentlich beworben wurde, aber eine Strafanzeige ist dann sinnlos.

Also noch einmal die Frage: Hat hier jemand diese Nummer absichtlich angterufen, weil sie beworben wurde? Und wo wurde sie beworben? Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass eine normal beworbene Nummer für Pinganrufe missbraucht wird (das hatten wir hier auch schon). Dann müssten die Betroffenen aber den Pinganruf dokumentieren (zB durch Foto vom Handydisplay)

Kinder, Kinder...


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: 01377008020 Abzocke*



echo schrieb:


> danke für die Info, die brauche ich noch für meine Anzeige.
> die geht morgen auf reise.
> gruß


Bedenke aber folgendes: wenn diese Nummer nun für eine zeitlich begrenzte Aktion eingesetzt wurde, ist doch klar, dass man nach Ablauf der Zeit keine Daten mehr angeben kann. Dann würde sich freilich die Frage stellen, warum die Nummer nach Ablauf der Aktion noch geschaltet ist. Die Ansage allein besagt aber m.E. noch nicht viel... Wenn Du aber belegen kannst, von der Nummer angepingt worden zu sein und dazu die Info hast, dass die Ansage so lautet, sieht's wieder anders aus.


----------

